# Brown & Sharpe Interchangeable Anvil Micrometer



## Brad125 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey guys I just bought a micrometer than has interchangeable anvils for different measuring ranges. I got it for a really good price but I must admit I have never used this style of mic. It appears to be a 3-6” mic. Can anyone tell me about how these work? I can’t find much on the web.


----------



## Jim F (Apr 1, 2022)

You change the fixed anvil to suit the range you need to measure.


----------



## Brad125 (Apr 1, 2022)

Jim F said:


> You change the fixed anvil to suit the range you need to measure.


Any good reasons to use these over standard dedicated sized micrometers? I don’t use big mics very often maybe 2 times in the last 3 years. These appear to be 3-6” but I have not received them yet but there on there way. The seller said they were 0-6” but I knew that wasn’t right when I purchased them. I am also not sure how to calibrate these, like every time you change the anvil or if it’s a one and done kind of thing.


----------



## Jim F (Apr 1, 2022)

those pieces in the middle are standards, used to calibrate them.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2022)

I have a couple of sets of those by Starrett, up to 12", they are OK for a lot of infrequently done jobs if you don't have fixed size mikes, but for some work, the long distance of the frame and extension gets in the way of taking the measurement.


----------



## Brad125 (Apr 1, 2022)

benmychree said:


> I have a couple of sets of those by Starrett, up to 12", they are OK for a lot of infrequently done jobs if you don't have fixed size mikes, but for some work, the long distance of the frame and extension gets in the way of taking the measurement.


That’s what I figured, I rarely use large mics. However there were a few times I needed them and didn’t have any. So, for infrequent use I figured they would be ok.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2022)

Starrett also made a 0 - 4" set, as a part of an automotive set, #916, it came in a box with other tools, including a 6" inside micrometer, a dial bore gage, feeler gages and telescoping gages; i found the set at a local college shop that was being sold off


----------



## Brad125 (Apr 1, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Starrett also made a 0 - 4" set, as a part of an automotive set, #916, it came in a box with other tools, including a 6" inside micrometer, a dial bore gage, feeler gages and telescoping gages; i found the set at a local college shop that was being sold off


My is marked #55, it was too good of a deal to pass up. Plus I’m sure I’ll use them just not very often. I like buying the older tools there quality made and last a really long time if properly taken care of.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2022)

The 0-4 set I have is a #224, set AA., it is part of the automotive set #916.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 2, 2022)

The replies above say how to use the mic.  You also have another option.  Make your own anvils.  I am doing that with a couple of Starrett mics that I bought on auction. I am used to carbide tipped mic's that are very common today.  After researching Starret I found that tool steel was used in mic's up until fairly recent, and was even preferred by machinist's. I am using O1 Drill Rod. Make longer anvils to do 1-2 & 2-3" Then you have a "second" mic in that size. Believe me that there will be times you wished that you have a couple of mic's set to different sizes.
If you got a good set at a good price, then you are ahead. They may sit there for years before you use them, (some of mine stuff has) but when you need them you have them.  Enjoy!!! Chewy


----------



## Brad125 (Apr 2, 2022)

Chewy said:


> The replies above say how to use the mic.  You also have another option.  Make your own anvils.  I am doing that with a couple of Starrett mics that I bought on auction. I am used to carbide tipped mic's that are very common today.  After researching Starret I found that tool steel was used in mic's up until fairly recent, and was even preferred by machinist's. I am using O1 Drill Rod. Make longer anvils to do 1-2 & 2-3" Then you have a "second" mic in that size. Believe me that there will be times you wished that you have a couple of mic's set to different sizes.
> If you got a good set at a good price, then you are ahead. They may sit there for years before you use them, (some of mine stuff has) but when you need them you have them.  Enjoy!!! Chewy


That’s pretty cool, I didn’t even think about making more anvils it sure would come in handy. I believe this set is a 3-6” so it would be nice to make a 0-1, 1-2, 2-3. Manly just because it sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 2, 2022)

It will be.  Double check your thread sizes.  I believe mine is 1/4-40.  Have to look for the anvil, but I'm going to duplicate what I have already , just in Drill Rod.


----------

